# New Home Needed For Jasmine



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

*My name is Jasmine I am a half Bengal 3 year old female cat. 
(my mother was a pedigree bengal)

I had a loving family home but had to move. 
I moved in with a lovely family and loved the little boy and my new owners, they had another cat but as hard as I tried I did not get on with the older cat. I was taken by 
The-Kats-Whiskers to try and find me a forever home

I am a loving cat and love to give you kisses & cuddles and lay on your shoulder. 
I can also be very playfull, I need to go to a home where 
I am the only cat as I do not get on with other cats at all. 
I have been spayed and I am up to date with vaccinations + flea and worm treatments. I am also micro chipped. (all papers are available)

The-Kats-Whiskers do ask for a donation when re-homing a cat.

For more information and how to adopt one of our cats please visit..* www.the-kats-whiskers.co.uk

















*More pictures can be provided upon request.*


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

That is such a pitty, what a beautiful cat!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what a pretty girly she is I hope she finds a great home soon


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

She is a stunner, I hope you get her a great home really soon.

Izziexx


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

aww bless her


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

Pretty puss!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Jasmine has some potential new slaves.
coming to see her tomorrow afternoon
so fingers crossed she steels thier hearts.  
She better put her best coat and hat on.
(My mum says that about her cats 13yr old Suzie & Zoe when they are having a wash lol) 

I was well chuffed for Jasmine when we got a call about her today.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I keep my fingers and toes crossed for her


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Jasmines potential new home just fell through.
The chap just rang up and him and his wife 
dont think its a good idea to take her. 
Why bother ringing to say they want her if they have not
thought carefully about having a cat first.  
So Jasmine the stunning part bengal is still looking for new slaves.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

so sorry toi hear that but its better then her going to them and then being returned. Hope she finds a new home soon.


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

am sorry to hear that fell through, hopefully there is a lovely home round the corner for her, she seems a beautiful puss, good luck! xx


----------

